# Brining shrimp



## smokingmymeat

Brought 10lbs. home from the Texas coast. Plan to smoke some for friends tommorrow night. Doing shell on, do you think they should be brined before smoking to help

keep them moist. Boy do I like this MES, it makes it so easy to smoke stuff in the cooler

weather we're having. It snowed yesterday while I was smoking salmon.

Happy smoking,

  Big AL


----------



## fife

Not sure try doing a search and see what comes up


----------



## flash

Saltwater shrimp.......already brined


----------



## smokingmymeat

Guess I'm thinking a short soak. Maybe an hour.


----------



## thebarbequeen

I often brine my shrimp before grilling/smoking. I love what it does with the texture of the shrimp. and You're right, it's a short soak, 1 to 3 hours max. Now, the shell on, shell off argument, well, that's just one of those some do some don't. I usually shell mine if they're smaller (50-60 size) but if they're nice and big , I would leave the shell, but give it a nice split, devein, and butterfly them out a bit. I keep it real basic for shrimp: 4 cups water, 1/3 cup each light brown sugar and salt; just stir til dissolved rather than heating it. After they've brined I rinse and pat / let dry a bit on paper towels while I fix a little white wine based marinade seasoned with whatever - garlic, some fresh herbs, a little red pepper, at the least. I let them sit in that about 1/2 hour and then grill or smoke.  Just keep an eye on them, they cook fast!


----------



## smokinstevo27

I learn something here everyday. I guess I'll have to try brining shrimp now! It certainly couldn't hurt considering they live in the briney depths of Davey Jones Locker. ARRR now I'm feelin scurvy. Sorry, I went off on a pirate tangent.


----------



## thebarbequeen

smokinstevo27 said:


> I learn something here everyday. I guess I'll have to try brining shrimp now! It certainly couldn't hurt considering they live in the briney depths of Davey Jones Locker. ARRR now I'm feelin scurvy. Sorry, I went off on a pirate tangent.


LOL, stevo.  arrr me hearty, get your pirate on if ye must, but then you'll be needin' some libations 
	

		
			
		

		
	






yo ho ho


----------



## SmokinAl

Sounds like Barbe got you covered.


----------



## cowgirl

Here's one more option...Smoked New Orleans style BBQ'd shrimp.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/83049/new-orleans-style-bbq-shrimp-on-the-drum



I also like em marinated and wrapped in bacon...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/67769/olive-wood-smoked-shrimp


----------



## smokingmymeat

Thanks ladies for the ideas. I think tonight I'm going to use TheBarbeQueens

suggestion for my friends with an applewood smoke. But I can tell you it won't

be long before I make that N.O. style that you've given to me cowgirl.

Seeing those pics makes me want to whip some up right NOW. Lucky for me

I don't have everything I need for it. Two great ideas.

Happy smoking,

   Big AL


----------



## alelover

Cowgirls pics always look like they came out of some magazine.


----------



## alelover

Brine shrimp. Would that be like Sea Monkeys?


----------

